# Erlaubnis Oostvoornse Meer



## EgonEcke (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo, reicht der normale VISpas beim Oostvoornse Meer aus?
VIS planner sagt ja, aber ich habe was anderes gehört..

LG,
e.


----------



## pl8nl8s (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnis Oostvoornse Meer*

Gude,

also Ja Du brauchst einen Sonderschein für das Oostvoorne Meer allerdings bekommst Du diesen auch bei:


Avicentra Hengelsport Oostvoorne 
Goudhoekweg 6
3233 AM Oostvoorne
Telephone: 0181 – 482411 

Der Kollege hilft auch gerne weiter kannst Ihm ja neben bei einen Gruß von den 2 Duitsen (Deutschen) Raubfischanglern sagen 
Gibt gerne mal nen Kaffee aus und hilft immer mit ein paar Tipps und Tricks :m


----------



## EgonEcke (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erlaubnis Oostvoornse Meer*

#6
Danke, das mach ich gerne.


----------

